# ThrottleStop - Constant red edp other



## RaymanDK (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi,

I've used Throttlestop for years and it just works. Thank you, UncleWebb.
Recently I've noticed that it stopped working, but the PL1 and PL2 are not the issue here (yellow), but what limits me is "EDP Other" (Red) in CORE, GPU, and RING. My CPU will boost up to about 17W but nothing else. It usually would let me run it as high as I wanted (40W) until it crashes due to temperature. I downgraded my BIOS just in case since the newest BIOS blocks Undervoltage from being applied. I've tried removing IDPT and having it installed but nothing changes.

Laptop:
XPS 13 9370
I7-8550U
Windows 10 V2004 - Memory integrity is turned OFF 
ThrottleStop 9.2/9.2.2


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

EDP OTHER in red across all 3 domains is usually caused by the PP0 Current Limit being set too low. Your screenshots show that the Lock box is checked and it is set to 0. If this is set to 0 and it is not locked, that is usually OK. Do you remember if you checked the Lock option in ThrottleStop or perhaps the BIOS has locked this register? Having the PP0 Current Limit locked at 0 might be the source of your throttling problem.

I would exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and completely shutdown. Hold the Shift key down on your keyboard when selecting the Windows Shut Down menu option. When you start back up and run ThrottleStop, it will create a new ThrottleStop.INI configuration file. Immediately open the TPL window and see if this is option is Locked or not. If it is not locked, set it to 0 or 100. There is rarely a situation where this register needs to be locked. If you do have a need to lock this, better to lock it at 100 than lock it at 0.

Your CPU cannot be overclocked so you might as well use the default turbo ratios, 40, 40, 37, 37. The CPU ignores anything beyond this.

No need to have the turbo time limits set to 3,670,016 seconds. The default 28 seconds is more than enough. If you use values way outside the normal range, the CPU might decide to ignore your request. I would also avoid checking the TDP Level Control option. A setting of 0 is usually the default value.

The PP0 Power Limit is also rarely used or set by the BIOS. When you delete the config file and go back to default settings, avoid changing things in ThrottleStop unless you know exactly what each change does. Lots of guides recommend making random adjustments without providing any proof that an adjustment will improve performance.


----------



## RaymanDK (Sep 12, 2020)

Thank you for getting back to me.

I reset ThrottleStop following your instructions and the PP0 is auto-locked at 0 so that wasn't me. It has always been that way. All the other settings just worked even though most are placebo, haha.

It still isn't working though. I have a feeling it has something to do with either IDPT or the "Disable and lock Turbo Power Limits" maybe not applying like it used to? I re-downloaded the file when I rebooted but still nothing.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

RaymanDK said:


> Disable and lock Turbo Power Limits


When you first boot up and run ThrottleStop with no ThrottleStop.INI config file, this item is not checked so your problem should not have anything to do with this setting.

On some Dell laptops, when you install and try to go back to the previous BIOS, everything may not be exactly the same. Some settings from the new BIOS can be maintained even though you installed the previous BIOS version. Look in your BIOS for a Reset to Factory option. 

It might be a problem with the IDPT driver. It could set the Lock bit on this register as you are booting up.


----------



## RaymanDK (Sep 12, 2020)

Bios has been factory reset and that fixed the Undervoltage not being applied. So that isn't it. Even tried really old BIOS versions to no avail.

I tried removing and blocking IDPT for being installed but that didn't work. I just completely removed it again.

EDIT:
Here's something odd. I enabled Speedshift at 128 and it would boost up a little more with TS Bench to about 23W. With games and CPU-Z, it'll boost to only 15W.
If I change Speedshift to 0 like I always had it, it would go back to 17W in TS Bench and 11W for games and CPU-Z.

But still won't listen to anything I do above 17W in PL and it's still red EDP Other

Usually enabling "Disable and lock Turbo Power Limits" fix all my problems but now it won't listen. Doesn't matter if it's checked or not. With or without IDPT.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

Try setting the Windows power plan back to Balanced. Do not check this option in ThrottleStop and do not set it to High Performance. Your computer uses Speed Shift Technology to control the CPU speed so I do not think you need to use this option.

Completely shut down your computer by holding the Shift key on the keyboard and selecting the Windows Shut Down menu option.

It is possible that Dell knows about the ThrottleStop Disable and Lock trick. They can easily decide to set and lock this register first before ThrottleStop has access to it. If it is already locked, ThrottleStop cannot do anything so the Disable and Lock feature will no longer work.

Your throttling is because the current limit is set too low. Different stress tests that use the AVX instructions will need more current so your CPU will throttle at a lower power level. The TS Bench test does not use AVX instructions. Perhaps it is allowed to run faster when the current limit is at a fixed value.

There are multiple power and current limits that are duplicated. Some of these are set and controlled internally by the EC. ThrottleStop does not have access to them. If a sensor craps out, it might be setting a permanent low current value and triggering constant throttling.


----------



## RaymanDK (Sep 12, 2020)

If I disable High performance from Throttlestop I am stuck at 17W no matter what. The High performance with speedshift at 128 lets me get to 23W in TS Bench.

My battery recently took a crap but it still worked plugged it. Could it be battery related even though I'm plugged into the wall?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

RaymanDK said:


> Could it be battery related


It could definitely be battery related. Some laptops depend on having a functional battery. Your laptop might switch to lower power limits when a battery is not found or if it is not working correctly.

ThrottleStop has not changed so it must be something on your side that has changed. The battery makes sense.


----------



## RaymanDK (Sep 12, 2020)

I'll order a new one and see if it fixes the problem. I'll update my post when I get it in the mail. I hope it's this simple even though I feel awful for wasting your time on this matter.

We can say EDP Other can be affected by the battery's health and how it might kneecap the power limits. Maybe put that somewhere in the notes for people in the future.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

It is never a waste of time. I am as interested as you in getting this problem solved. Dell uses quite a few schemes to manage their laptops based on battery and power adapter status. When a sensor on their power adapters goes bad, it can cause throttling down to 800 MHz or worse. At least your laptop is still usable. Let me know if you find a solution.


----------



## RaymanDK (Sep 18, 2020)

I can now confirm with a new battery that everything is back to normal. Thank you for your help.


----------



## manningus (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello Unclewebb, you helped me a lot with different machine, now i have Dell XPS 15 9500 so thats why i write to this "XPS" thread. Please what do u think about my settings? Thanks !

PS:In other profiles i have much less turbo ratio and its better, no yellow or red fields but i just would ike to fix this in higher ratios


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 2, 2022)

In the TPL window, try setting Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. 

In the FIVR window, set IccMax for both the core and the cache to the maximum, 255.75. That might help with the EDP OTHER throttling issues. 

With a Dell XPS, it might not be possible to fix some throttling problems. They usually have beautiful screens but I would never buy an XPS. Too many random throttling issues. 

Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes or do some testing. Attach a log file so I can see how your computer runs.


----------



## manningus (Dec 2, 2022)

I changed settings you recommanded and its MUCH better, no yellow or red in idle works much better. I did some TS Bench and there are results in attach.

Btw you are right with XPS line, too fancy machine with no ports, i ll jump back to precision 75XX line when my local "outlet" got some 

thanks for your time.


----------

